# Would Menorca be too quiet



## codex70

OK, please be gentle with me. I've been lurking for a while, but not plucked up the courage to post before. We have two young children both primary school age, and may be looking to move to the Balearic islands.

I run an online business which would enable me to work from anywhere in the world with a reasonable internet connection. Unfortunately the business is not quite as lucrative as it was, and lets just say that in the good times we've ended up over-stretching ourselves a little here in the UK. The obvious option is to sell up here and downsize, but we're wandering whether this is the opportunity to try something a little different.

We would have to sell our property in the UK (it wouldn't rent out for enough money to make it viable to keep), but ideally we'd then buy a small property with a moderate buy to let mortgage which would give us a foothold in the UK if everything else went sour. We would intend to let this property on a long term basis. This would leave us with enough money to buy a reasonably sized property for ourselves and hopefully an investment holiday let property wherever we decide to move. If we don't have a mortgage on our main residence then the money I earn from work should cover our living expenses, with the rental properties forming our longer term investments.

Now to the nitty gritty. I love Mallorca, and would move there in a heartbeat, but property prices seem so high as to make our ambitions a little awkward. The wife and I are also concerned about levels of crime on the island, particularly if the economy continues to struggle. I do think that if we invested money long term there we would be relatively safe (well at least compared to some parts of mainland spain), but I'm not sure we could actually afford to do what we want to.

Menorca has come up as an alternative, and quite like the fact that it's supposed to be a quiet island (we do live in rural Norfolk at the moment). However, would it be too quiet to rent out holiday properties and bring up small children. We've never been to Menorca, we're planning to take a trip later in the year, but would love to hear other people's thoughts, especially those who have done something similar.

Before anyone suggests that now is not a good time to buy, we're in the very early stages of investigating the options, nothing would happen for at least a year. Hopefully we wouldn't end up looking for work, we should have enough income to cover living costs, and on paper should look attractive enough to those letting people into the country.

If anyone has any thoughts or opinions, or even options on somewhere they think would be better suited to trying out this plan then I'd love to hear. I hope I haven't trod on anyone's toes of offended anyone, and if you've read this far thanks for looking.


----------



## agua642

Hi, I lived in Ibiza for 20 years and Menorca for 1 year in 2007, it is a beautiful Island my daughter went to primary school in St Luis, it is quiet but I think with friends and your own family you can make your own entertainment and have fun, the beaches are lovely the locals are great. I liked Ciutadella, and Es Castel. 
My partners is a pc Apple tech and Unfortunatly there was hardly any work, we ended moving back to Ibiza. I would say it is a lovely safe place with great quality of life to bring up your children, they will have plenary to do in Menorca! where abouts are you considering?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## codex70

Thanks for getting back to me. As for where in Menorca, I haven't got a clue, that's one of the things we'd like help with. We're planning on going out to take a look, but any pointers would be gratefully accepted!

What we would probably do first is buy the holiday let. Ideally that would want to be in one of the more established areas of menorca, somewhere that's not going to struggle with lettings. Apart from the guide books, we've nothing to go on yet, so it would be great to know a bit more about the island and the best places to buy.

As for where we would end up living, that's totally different. Schools would be of paramount importance to us (as it is with most parents). Ideally we would be looking to live somewhere rural with a decent sized garden, on the outskirts of a village so some local facilities. I'd like to be within 30 minutes drive of decent beaches and a larger town, but I don't think that's a problem looking at the island 

As I say, any help at this stage is much appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina

We had a holiday in Menorca a few years ago, staying just outside the capital Mahon. I only got a fleeting impression but seemed like a very attractive and lively little city, with lots of cultural activities, and lots of luxury yachts in the marina. Probably not the cheapest part of the island though.


----------



## agua642

Es Castel is 10 min drive to centre of Mahon lovely promenade its a tourist town but also close to Mahon City. St Luis is a typical Spanish town nearest beach being Punta Prima again a tourist resort, tourism in Menorca is fairly upper class so any resort is good for letting! there's a few others but can't remember the names. It is a seasonal resort so hope you're not expecting tourism lettings all year round! As an all year round tenant depending on size and bedrooms etc you will be able to find rentals from 400-1500 and more of course.. Pm me if u need to. Out of curiosity & because I'm nosey what work plan do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## codex70

Thanks again for the hints. I'm going to have to do some adding up, but we wouldn't need to rely on the income from lettings all year, just so long as they added up to a worthwhile amount over the year as a whole.

I'm a director of a UK based company, so I'm assuming I'd either get paid in dividends, or alternatively a salary from the UK company if living abroad, I'll let the accountants advise me on that. The company is IT/Internet based, I'm a software developer building web applications, so should be able to work from anywhere. Hopefully I'll be able to continue earning enough from that business to cover our living costs, maybe relying on the holiday lettings to bump up our salary to a more comfortable level. I wouldn't expect to be looking for work as such in Menorca, at least for the foreseeable future. Without our mortgage and house running costs we don't live too extravagantly, I don't see why that should be any different abroad.


----------



## codex70

Oh, just to let you know I don't think I can pm just yet, I'm new here, having lurked for a while. Hopefully I'll have something of value to add soon, and I'll get in touch then (ps sorry if this looks like a blatant attempt at increasing post count, it wasn't meant as such). If it's not post count, then you'll have to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Alcalaina

codex70 said:


> Oh, just to let you know I don't think I can pm just yet, I'm new here, having lurked for a while. Hopefully I'll have something of value to add soon, and I'll get in touch then (ps sorry if this looks like a blatant attempt at increasing post count, it wasn't meant as such). If it's not post count, then you'll have to point me in the right direction.


You need five posts to PM, so just one more!


----------



## agua642

Hi, interesting line of work! My partner is an Apple software/ hardware technician he works from home but is aiming to spread out his concept in different locations in Spain 
Happy hunting!! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## James3214

codex70 said:


> Thanks again for the hints. I'm going to have to do some adding up, but we wouldn't need to rely on the income from lettings all year, just so long as they added up to a worthwhile amount over the year as a whole.
> 
> I'm a director of a UK based company, so I'm assuming I'd either get paid in dividends, or alternatively a salary from the UK company if living abroad, I'll let the accountants advise me on that. The company is IT/Internet based, I'm a software developer building web applications, so should be able to work from anywhere. Hopefully I'll be able to continue earning enough from that business to cover our living costs, maybe relying on the holiday lettings to bump up our salary to a more comfortable level. I wouldn't expect to be looking for work as such in Menorca, at least for the foreseeable future. Without our mortgage and house running costs we don't live too extravagantly, I don't see why that should be any different abroad.


This might be worth bearing in mind, but I believe that like in neighbouring Mallorca, private holiday letting is forbidden unless it is a 'apartamento Touristico' and registered with the local authorities. Recently, in the Canary Islands they have had a clampdown and fined a lot of owners for illegally letting their properties. The hotel lobby is quite strong in the Balaerics and obviously in hard times that don't want private owners taking their business away. I have read about threats of fines in Mallorca, but I understand there is still a bit of confusion about the whole thing and I don't know anybody who has actually been fined for doing it yet! 

Anyway, just be aware eh! I don't know how much rental income you would hope to get but with costs, etc I personally wouldn't rely on it. For the time being, with the weakness of the Euro (and also from a legal point of view) you are better off renting a property in the UK and using that as some income.


----------



## codex70

I was aware of the license issue, I would only buy a rental property with a guaranteed license. I've really got to sit down and do my sums. I was hoping that with the property prices falling that the return on investment would be enough to make it viable. I've looked in the uk and margins are tight, but it is possible to cover your costs. It's also possible to end up with a big bill if you're not careful.

It may still be worth us living in Menorca whilst managing rental properties elsewhere. The obvious issue is that you have to pay others to do a lot of the work if you don't live nearby.

Anyway, we've booked a week in Menorca for early August to see if it could be the right place for us.


----------



## agua642

Lucky you enjoy ya holiday 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BaguetteMan

codex70 said:


> Anyway, we've booked a week in Menorca for early August to see if it could be the right place for us.


....... Just wonder how your trip went and whether you did move to Menorca. Would be nice to hear what happened ...


----------



## mickbcn

Menorca beautiful place to live.. very quiet fantastic beaches.. pity i can't go there.:-(


----------



## codex70

Thanks for asking how we got on. We went out to Menorca and had a fantastic holiday. Absolutely fell in love with the place. Our house in the UK is currently on the market, until that sells we won't be able to make the move. 

Still a little torn between Menorca and Mallorca. There appear to be jobs in Mallorca that I could apply for if I needed to, I suspect that in Menorca that wouldn't be possible. My wife says we should just rent in Menorca, then we can move if we have to. I don't want to drag the children around any more than we have to, if we take them abroad and they get settled in it seems unfair to make them move again. Still, we don't always get to control those decisions. She says go for what you want, then change if you have to. 

As for Menorca itself, it's a lovely island. We found it not ridiculously busy even in peak season, and being from rural Norfolk I'm sure we could cope out of season. The beaches on the island are stunning, and many completely unspoilt.

I'm not so sure that we would buy rental property now. We would probably buy a small place in the UK which we could rent out long term and keep as a foothold in the UK market. After that I suspect we would just rent for quite a while. Selling our house here is proving to be more tricky than I expected, we don't want to end up buying more property that's even more difficult to sell and might not earn an income. 

Anyway, if anyone has any information on schools in Menorca I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## BaguetteMan

Glad to hear the plans are still on track. I don't know anything about schools in Menorca but, for what it's worth, we moved our kids around A LOT up throughout their primary school days, I think they almost had a new school every year for about 4/5 years. We were worried about this but in hindsight it was good for them. Initially shy, they became confident, good at making friends, learned lots from their travels and did well in secondary school.


----------



## agua642

Hi, I lived in Menorca for a year in 2007, beautiful place, my daughter went to school in Sant Luis she was 13 then! 
do agree with the work situ tho very little work to be found in Menorca what exactly are you planning work wise ?


----------



## agua642

Hi, me again, 

I forgot to mention I also have lived in Ibiza for 20 years, just Incase you are considering it too. Only Balearic island I haven't lived on is Palma! but there's still time for that in future we are looking at business opportunities there


----------



## codex70

Thanks guys. I'm still running an internet/software development business in the UK, and plan to keep that going working from whichever island we choose to live on. It's really more planning for the future and if I had to find work, I know there are software development jobs on Mallorca that I'd be well qualified for (even if the pay was lower than in the UK). In Menorca it's very unlikely I could get that type of work. 

The wife says we should live on Menorca whilst we can, and move to Mallorca if we have to. I love both islands, so not sure at the moment. Still, plenty of time to decide whilst we wait for the house to sell.


----------



## keith277

I wouldn't write off Mallorca...depending on your budget and where you want to live on the island there are bargains to be had you just need to really search the various estate agent sites etc...stay away from the normal over resided "ex pat" areas and you'll be amazed at what you can find here.
Good Luck
Keith


----------



## Reneelovesgreen

We are traveling to Mallorca next week to look for a place to live and get a better feel of the land. We will be there for six weeks and have been there in the past. My husband can work from anywhere, as long as we have a great internet connection. 

Our son is 12years old, from the US, moved to Germany last year and attends an International School. Our friends say that there are a few great Int'l schools that should meet his needs and he will be attending a week summer camp at one of them. Crossing my fingers that he loves it!!!! 

We are really interested in living in a relaxed area, as I would love to have fruit trees, chickens, etc. Our friends and the schools are to the West and in Palma, but it is not a big deal to drive. Maybe, we can find something between the West and the Mountains. 

My Husband and Son speak Spanish and I would have to learn (as, I have been spending the last several months learning German). 

I have been researching for a while now, and have heard much of the good and the bad. Would love any advice on locations, schools, etc.!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Reneelovesgreen said:


> We are traveling to Mallorca next week to look for a place to live and get a better feel of the land. We will be there for six weeks and have been there in the past. My husband can work from anywhere, as long as we have a great internet connection.
> 
> Our son is 12years old, from the US, moved to Germany last year and attends an International School. Our friends say that there are a few great Int'l schools that should meet his needs and he will be attending a week summer camp at one of them. Crossing my fingers that he loves it!!!!
> 
> We are really interested in living in a relaxed area, as I would love to have fruit trees, chickens, etc. Our friends and the schools are to the West and in Palma, but it is not a big deal to drive. Maybe, we can find something between the West and the Mountains.
> 
> My Husband and Son speak Spanish and I would have to learn (as, I have been spending the last several months learning German).
> 
> I have been researching for a while now, and have heard much of the good and the bad. Would love any advice on locations, schools, etc.!!!


:welcome:

your flags indicate that you're US citizens... I was wondering how you dealt with the visa issue - it's just that we have so many US families wanting to move here to Europe & it's very rare that any actually manage it!


----------



## Reneelovesgreen

My Husband is Italian, though raised in Germany from age 8. My Son and I are now German residents and are obtaining Italian passports (long, tedious work).

We are so excited to be swimming and enjoying some tapas on Monday!!!!


----------



## Sirtravelot

From the research I've done about Mallorca - it seems to be that the east is much more reasonable than the west. Some people would even agree that being among the Mallorquins is better than among the expats!

Anyway, house prices are still high there, but apparently houses aren't really selling. So if you play your cards right maybe - MAYBE - you can grab yourself a deal.

Mallorca has the highest house prices in Spain and it is the only place where house prices have stopped sliding this year.


----------



## Reneelovesgreen

Sirtravelot, I do prefer the East!! I agree, being with the locals is better, but my Son has given above and beyond what we have asked of him. He left the US for schooling in Germany and now, Spain. So, it is a tight rope that we all walk!

We can grab a deal!! It depends on your budget.... the medium, is not selling. High end, always has buyers, low end, buyers are in competition for. We can wait, rent around, find a deal or find a new location. But, we love Mallorca!!


----------



## keith277

We live in the East(ish)..Algaida, just to North in the "poligono" area, it's very quiet, mostly spanish / mallorcans (We've only come across 3-4 Brit's here including ourselves).
We chose here mainly because we didn't want t be too near the ex pat community but also for the prices, you get a lot more here for your money than nearer the coast / major towns...we are not here all year round yet, as we have a 10 (nearly 11 year old son in school) plus my work & wife's work, if things fall into place then we would hope to move here full time in the not too distant future.
I believe that the main international school is in Porto Portals, which is only a 20 minute drive anyway.
Good luck with your search, and the Algaida area is definitely worth a drive / look around, there are numerous properties of varying sizes with "Se Venda" signs in them which could fit your budget.
Keith


----------



## Reneelovesgreen

Keith, thanks for the info, we will have a look around.

Here's to hoping that all falls into place, so that you and the family can move, as well!!!


----------



## Sirtravelot

Reneelovesgreen said:


> Sirtravelot, I do prefer the East!! I agree, being with the locals is better, but my Son has given above and beyond what we have asked of him. He left the US for schooling in Germany and now, Spain. So, it is a tight rope that we all walk!
> 
> We can grab a deal!! It depends on your budget.... the medium, is not selling. High end, always has buyers, low end, buyers are in competition for. We can wait, rent around, find a deal or find a new location. But, we love Mallorca!!



Does he speak German and/or Spanish? Because that could seriously help him when he's older, especially in Mallorca.


----------



## Reneelovesgreen

Sirtravelot said:


> Does he speak German and/or Spanish? Because that could seriously help him when he's older, especially in Mallorca.


He is learning both at the moment. Can't wait to see him use his Spanish next week!


----------



## Sirtravelot

Reneelovesgreen said:


> He is learning both at the moment. Can't wait to see him use his Spanish next week!



Make sure he keeps at it until he's older. The only reason why I have a chance of finding work in Spain is because of my languages. It'll open many doors.


----------



## Reneelovesgreen

Sirtravelot said:


> Make sure he keeps at it until he's older. The only reason why I have a chance of finding work in Spain is because of my languages. It'll open many doors.


Will do!! He is a natural entertainer and loves to do so in any language.


----------

